# lightwindow.js v2.0 and CSS



## displacedbeachbu (Jun 18, 2009)

if someone could look at www.displacedbeachbum.com
simple code but Image displays correct in Firefox 3.5 and wrong IE8.

using lightwindow.js v2.0 and CSS


----------



## displacedbeachbu (Jun 18, 2009)

I gave up and quit trying to figure it out. Consider this closed


----------

